# Mini Painting - Strawberries



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

I love painting minis... they are great for warm up, specially if I haven't been painting for some days. And they are relatively easy to sneak into a busy schedule ..
hope you like it. 
Comments and Critiques welcome


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Minis are as much fun as they instructables. 50 SMALL PAINTINGS by Mark Daniel Nelson is a wonderful book of 50 exercises for painting 5" X 5" works to learn some basics of acrylic painting.

I bought it two years ago and started painting one each day. That last almost a week! 🤣 However, I started again last week, but still not sticking to a daily schedule. Here is exercise 9 painted in 2018 and again last week.


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

Wow, that sounds interesting! Never heard of the book ...i'll check it out.
Thank you so much for sharing.

Did you find those excercises useful in improving your technique as well or is that mainly to build a consistent painting practice?


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

He has another one out, now, too, titled *50 More Small Paintings*. If I ever work all the way through the first one I might get the second one. Just love reasons to procrastinate.:vs_laugh:

Each exercise is accompanied by a brief (one or two short paragraphs) explanation of the purpose of the work. This is number 14 since starting up again almost a month ago. 5" X 5", foam core (matte board), mostly Golden heavy body paints. I stick as close to the list of paints as possible, and even use the suggested brush styles/sizes if I have them. Hard to believe that, with all the brushes I do own, I often don't have the specific one an exercise or tutorial calls for. 

This time through I'm trying to use the book as a daily warm-up, but mostly to see if I can make it all the way through in a reasonable amount of time. Averaging one every two days means it will take me 100 days to do it.

Oh, yeah - My first attempt was not 2018, it was 2015. Doh!


----------

